
Bitcoin lecture series (2015) - randartie
http://bitcoinbook.cs.princeton.edu/
======
randomwalker
I'm the lead author of this textbook/lecture series. It's been a couple of
years, and we've been thinking about an update. Let me know what topics you'd
most like to see. Note that our goal is not to much to teach the details of
specific cryptocurrencies as the concepts underlying them. For example,
covering Byzantine Fault Tolerance and its application to blockchain protocols
is high on my list.

~~~
neuro_imager
Thank you so much for doing this and posting it online. I have learned a
tremendous amount from your coursera course.

Whilst I appreciate that you are not seeking to teach the details of specific
currencies, could you use some of the newer currencies to teach by example?

For example, could you discuss some of the concepts detailed in several of the
white papers (and the legitimacy thereof) such as IOTA's tangle or some of the
features of the new coins built on ethereum or the utilisation of XRP by
banks?

Could you discuss future possibilities such as decentralized exchanges?

Thank you again.

~~~
indescions_2017
XRP drama playing out in real time. Ripple v. R3:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Prk1VqEFwgcXNPMGpnMHFvRUk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Prk1VqEFwgcXNPMGpnMHFvRUk/view)

Meanwhile, Barclays last week announced its own consortium around a Utility
Settlement Coin (USC) ;)

------
ghayes
I've been recently starting work on an Ethereum client in Elixir. One of the
goals of the project is to make the code clean and understandable. Looking
through the repo could be good supplemental reading (for a different but
similar blockchain). Also, we're always looking for new contributors.

[0] The Exthereum VM:
[https://github.com/exthereum/evm](https://github.com/exthereum/evm)

[1] The Exthereum Blockchain:
[https://github.com/exthereum/blockchain](https://github.com/exthereum/blockchain)

------
sillysaurus3
It must be surreal to be Satoshi and see books written about the field you
forged by hand.

~~~
k__
I thought "he" was the CIA? :D

~~~
mbrock
That's what "they" WANT you to think!

------
aaare
I actually recommend taking this course on coursera. The videos are nice but
very basic - what really is intresting are the coding assinments.

~~~
k__
what do they code?

~~~
aaare
There are three tasks throught the course: implementation of scroodge coin,
consensus from trust and simple blockchain node implementation

I actually found myself learning a bit more about the blockchain after doing
these, especially the first one.

------
chillytoes
How different is the electronic version on princeton.edu from the printed
book? I've seen statements about the printed book being more up to date, but I
haven't seen specifics.

